# Milan: fatta per Cuenca. Le cifre. Il nuovo Di Maria.



## admin (7 Luglio 2021)

Calciomercato.com conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: fatta per il giovane sedicenne Cuenca al Milan. Affare da mezzo milione di euro più il 10% sulla futura rivendita. Viene considerato il nuovo Di Maria.


----------



## Milo (7 Luglio 2021)

Quindi se hanno ragione le voci il prossimo anno voglio vederlo esordire in A


----------



## Konrad (7 Luglio 2021)

Milo;2376563 ha scritto:


> Quindi se hanno ragione le voci il prossimo anno voglio vederlo esordire in A



In effetti Angel esordì nel massimo campionato argentino col Rosario Central a 17 anni, nel 2005, se non ho letto male.


----------



## Maximo (7 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2376557 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: fatta per il giovane sedicenne Cuenca al Milan. Affare da mezzo milione di euro più il 10% sulla futura rivendita. Viene considerato il nuovo Di Maria.



Non lo conosco ma queste notizie mi piacciono sempre, magari tra 10 ragazzini che prendiamo ce ne sono uno o due che possono diventare dei campioni.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2376557 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: fatta per il giovane sedicenne Cuenca al Milan. Affare da mezzo milione di euro più il 10% sulla futura rivendita. Viene considerato il nuovo Di Maria.



Se è come Paqueta che doveva essere il nuovo Kakà, direi che siamo a posto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2376557 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: fatta per il giovane sedicenne Cuenca al Milan. Affare da mezzo milione di euro più il 10% sulla futura rivendita. Viene considerato il nuovo Di Maria.


Mah&#8230; vedremo. Io ricordo ancora Mastour che era il nuovo Zidane.. lo intervistarono e disse che voleva vincere il pallone d&#8217;oro, poi abbiamo visto che fine abbia fatto. Non mi fido molto, noi questi giovani li prendiamo spesso brocchi&#8230;


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Luglio 2021)

7AlePato7;2377186 ha scritto:


> Mah&#8230; vedremo. Io ricordo ancora Mastour che era il nuovo Zidane.. lo intervistarono e disse che voleva vincere il pallone d&#8217;oro, poi abbiamo visto che fine abbia fatto. Non mi fido molto, noi questi giovani li prendiamo spesso brocchi&#8230;



Il problema credo sia solo la testa alla fine, a vedere i video di Mastour da ragazzino era veramente un mostro assurdo, incredibile che non sia riuscito manco ad avere una carriera da mediocre e incredibile che nonostante tutto si sia arricchito lo stesso.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2376557 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: fatta per il giovane sedicenne Cuenca al Milan. Affare da mezzo milione di euro più il 10% sulla futura rivendita. Viene considerato il nuovo Di Maria.



Va be, male che vada ci abbiamo speso mezzo milione. Immagino verrà aggregato alla primavera, comunque.


----------

